# Chino Pix



## syscom3 (Sep 17, 2005)

Im scanning the best pix I've taken at Chino airshows over the years.

As I scan them in, I will post them.

To start with, heres a shot of a P38 at the 2000 airshow. The sky was hazy all day, but with luck, it finally "got blue" when the Lighting took off.

I was just learning how to use a digital camera at the time, and I didnt use a high resolution. Sorry about that.


----------



## trackend (Sep 17, 2005)

Superb CH


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2005)

Nice pics syscom3!


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 17, 2005)

Heres another two pix of the P38. Its taxing to the runway.

If theres one thing unique about the P38, is its quiet, compared to the P51 or P40. 

Ad if its one thing the P38 can do at an airshow that the other warbirds cant do....... is perform a low altitude roll over the runway! And I mean "low" as in 200 feet!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 17, 2005)

Nuttin' wrong wit dem pics. Very nice.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 17, 2005)

Ok, heres some pix of the P40 that was there.

This was still the 2000 airshow.

As opposed to the P38, the P40 was noisy. Not that I was complaining about it.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2005)

Nice pics syscom3!


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 18, 2005)

Heres the same P40's on the taxiway, flying around.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 18, 2005)

Nice shots! Ah Chino! I miss flying into there, the smell of the area was so - memorable!


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 18, 2005)

Heres something out of the ordinary. F86 and Mig 15. I only got them on the ground. One thing I discovered taking a digital pix of planes flying by real quick....... you need to lead them cause the d**n camera has a lag in shooting the pix!

The other two were just static displays.

I would love to see that P59 get restored to flying status. Such a wonderfull part of aviation history.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 19, 2005)

Nice pics. It would be interesting to see the Aircomet fly!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Awesome! Like the MiG and -38.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 19, 2005)

Great pics alright.


----------



## wmaxt (Sep 19, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Awesome! Like the MiG and -38.



CC, what's the best size and resolution to post pictures in?

wmaxt


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2005)

Nice pics syscom3!


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 19, 2005)

wmaxt, ive been using pictures of less than 150K, preferably 120K.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 19, 2005)

I posted these back in June when I first joined, in one of the threads.

Some of you might remember them, but for those that haven't, enjoy.

These were from the Chino 2005 show. It was a memorable show as 5 Thunderbolts were up flying. A magnificent sight.

If theres one thing that you notice when you see these up close or moving along on the taxi way, is its as big as they say it was. Like a truck compared to the little ole P51, P40 or Spit.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2005)

Nice pics syscom3!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 20, 2005)

The sound of 5 of them must have been incredible. That is a rare sight.


----------



## wmaxt (Sep 20, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> wmaxt, ive been using pictures of less than 150K, preferably 120K.



Thanks, I've got some pretty good ones, I think, once I've got them cropped and sized I'll try to post a few.

wmaxt


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 20, 2005)

Here they are, taking off. For some stupid reason, I only took pix of 4 of the 5 Thunderbolt takeoffs. Dont ask me why, other than I might have been distracted by this good looking babe wandering by me.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 20, 2005)

What? Hey, come on now. What's more important, a babe or the planes? 

Nice pics.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 20, 2005)

A babe painted on the plane?


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2005)

Nice pics syscom3!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Nice! 8)


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 21, 2005)

This was the lineup. Too bad they didnt have it open for inspection before the flying started.


----------



## Erich (Sep 21, 2005)

syscom ah is my eyes botherin me ? the 78th fg jug with two different codes. WZ*A and the other side WZ*B. the serial number looks the same on the tail of both craft.......my monitor is a bit small of photo clarity


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 21, 2005)

Erich, great eyes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I looked at all the pics, and yes indeed, that P47 has two codes.....WZ-A and WZ-B.

Now this is a mystery to me.

If anyone wants a higher resolution pix of what I post, let me know. I will be happy to accomadate you.


----------



## Erich (Sep 21, 2005)

now you got me curious even more syscom. will contact a couple of guys in the 78th fg and find out whom just may have had these codes in the 84th squadron.

super pics by the way ! 8)


----------



## evangilder (Sep 21, 2005)

They may be honoring 2 pilots? That is unusual, and one hell of a catch, Erich.


----------



## Erich (Sep 21, 2005)

at least 4 P-47D's with the code WZ*A the most famous was Major Jack Price's "Feather Merchant II"


----------



## evangilder (Sep 22, 2005)

It seems like there are several "Gunfighter", "Big Beautiful Doll" and "Old Crow" P-51s around as well.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2005)

Nice pics syscom!


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 22, 2005)

Ok, I know some of you like the naval aircraft, so here we go.

If you look closely at the 3rd pix, of the Hellcat and Corsair, you can see the Chino Flying Wing take to the skys.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2005)

Nice pics syscom3!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 23, 2005)

Good old N9M. It's a cool plane to see fly.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 23, 2005)

Lovely shots.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 23, 2005)

I like the paint pattern with dark blue. It looks happier. The light gray is just plain depressing.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 23, 2005)

Ah yes, the Atlantic scheme. Still good looking in my opinion.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2005)

Nice pics syscom3. I agree the Blue is better than the grey.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 24, 2005)

I would be remiss in not providing some pix for the Brits. Heres the Hurricane. It doesnt look as glamorous as the Spit, but it does look business like.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2005)

Nice pics Syscom3.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 24, 2005)

While I like both the Spit and the Hurricane, I like the Hurricane a bit more.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 24, 2005)

nice pics! but i do like the spit more than the hurricane...........


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 25, 2005)

The P38 is my favorite plane.

The final pix is the P38 going into a low altitude roll........... I only got one pix as I had to watch it....... as with everyone in the airshow, we collectively had to reassure each other what we had seen was true. No, even though this is California, we did not sing Kumbay-ya and hug each other.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 25, 2005)

Nice. The P-38 is a beauty!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Nice. The P-38 is a beauty!


Yes she is. Nice pics syscom3.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 25, 2005)

Lovely! 8)


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 26, 2005)

Its another beautifull plane.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey! I know that first Zero! That damn prop drew blood on me once.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2005)

Nice pics syscom3!


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 27, 2005)

Heres some pics of the 'stang


----------



## evangilder (Sep 27, 2005)

Sweet.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 28, 2005)

god the canopy looks ugly and huge on that 1st 'stang pic......


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 28, 2005)

It probably looks huge cause its pulled back.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 28, 2005)

Lanc, if u didnt know that, u deserve a kick in the nuts......


----------



## Erich (Sep 28, 2005)

Stangs........yes !


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 28, 2005)

Notice that the P39 has a 4 bladed prop. Also, the pilot sits ahead of the wing. Visibility must be really good.


----------



## Erich (Sep 28, 2005)

interesting as I am not much up on the P-39, the US 354th fg as they were forming up here in Oregon used the P-39 with the three blade prop. Was 4 blade a later standard fit ??

E ~


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 28, 2005)

I dont think so, not on the Aircobra... Maybe the King had a 4 blader......


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 28, 2005)

I think the P39 might have been a Reno racer. That might explain why it has the 4 blade prop.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 29, 2005)

That's a P-63 King Cobra. There is some info about it here:
http://www.warbirdsresourcegroup.org/registry/p39-p63registry/p63-4268864.html


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 29, 2005)

Well I guess that would explain the prop then. You can also tell by the tail fin. It's taller and more slender looking than the P-39's, without the rounded rudder. Great pics syscom.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 30, 2005)

One of the great flyby's that Chino has been doing, to finish up the days flying is to put all available warbirds in the air (I think about 20-24) and fly around in formation (if you can call it that). People loved it. Theres nothing like the sound of 30,000 HP droaning over your head.

I could just imagine the sounds over England as the thousands of planes would form up to go on their missions. Or over Germany when several hundred heavy bombers would fly en mass over the countryside.

One other pix...... F16 with two P51's. two different era's of air superiority!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2005)

Nice pics syscom3, must have been awesome to see them all in the air at once like that.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 30, 2005)

I remember years ago they did the mass formation of warbirds at Osh Kosh. It was an awesome sound, but the poor photographers that day were cursing it because they had to pick which ones to shoot in a hurry. I thought it was awesome! When they were warmin up at the end of the runway, you could feel the engine sound in your chest.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 1, 2005)

The A26 is a Korean War veteran. Even has a big patch in one of the bulkheads where a piece of flak went through it.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 1, 2005)

Sweet!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 3, 2005)

Hey hey, cool pic!


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 19, 2005)

Here is the only pix in my collection of a B-23. I'm guessing it was 1984.

I suppose I might be the only person here in the forum thats seen one of them fly. I should drink a Budweiser over that astounding revelation!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 19, 2005)

Cool! In colour too. 



syscom3 said:


> I should drink a Budweiser over that astounding revelation!


Oh? I'd have thought a beer might be in order instead. Whatever you prefer though.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2005)

Nice pic syscom.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 19, 2005)

just wanted to see if i still got it, i wasn't sure about one of the ones i labeled spits or the mediums off to the right?


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 19, 2005)

You labeled the B25's as B15's.................what were you drinking?

 

Behind the P51's you can see a C47.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 19, 2005)

I also see a Lockheed Jetstar


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 19, 2005)

Back in the early 80's, Chino would bring out their collection into the open for all to enjoy. 

Here is their Me-262, and a biplane (of unknown make).


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 19, 2005)

Cool. That biplane looks like an old Bristol F2b. Could be wrong.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 20, 2005)

believe it or not that was actually as close to a 2 as i could draw, i did mean B-25............

and i'd say an F2b too.........


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 20, 2005)

Great pics syscom.... I wish I knew what happened to all of my pics that I took from back in the day, airshows and reunions and whatnot... Very frustrating, now that having those pics means something... My father got rid of alot of that stuff after I moved out and joined the service...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2005)

Nice pics syscom!


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 20, 2005)

A couple of crappy pics of two different P39's at Chino, again in 1984.

Notice one of them has a four bladed prop. I dont know if this was a Reno racer at one time.

The other pix, look at the exhaust stack, and the paint discoloration behind it. Thats a good indication of the airflow across the fuselauge at that point.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2005)

Nice pics syscom.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 21, 2005)

Nice shots


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 23, 2005)

Thought you guys might like these. These were taken at Chino in 1988. The CAF had all three of their big birds there that year. The B17, the B24D and the B29.

If theres one thing that comes to mind when you see the B29 next to the other WW2 warbirds, is "its huge".


----------



## evangilder (Dec 23, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 23, 2005)

> If theres one thing that comes to mind when you see the B29 next to the other WW2 warbirds, is "its huge".



no it's not 

yes, i know the B-36's post war but i wanted to post it anyway


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2005)

Nice pics syscom!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 23, 2005)

Yes indeed, nice pics.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2005)

Terrific! 8)


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 24, 2005)

I found two more of this magnificent machine flying in the air.

I think the fighter thats in formation with it, is a rare P51A.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pics syscom, I like the second one.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 25, 2005)

This is my xmas gift to Pisis, Les, Gnomey, CC, Lanc, Evans, Deradler, Erich, Nonskimmer and Jon, and all the rest.

You just dont see this warbird every day!

This was on static display at Chino May 1998. It had just been restored to airworthy condition for a private collector in Florida. I think it was still getting its FAA certifications at the time, so it wasnt going to fly that weekend. It was a shame as it would have been a crowd pleaser.

From what I can remember, this is an ulta rare "A" model that escaped from the scrap heap after the war. It never saw service due to it being the 3rd B26 built and was used for training and other purposes. (I think thats the story, someone correct me if I am wrong).

In one of the pics, Im the dumb looking guy wearing the "Hard Rock - Bali" tee shirt.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pics syscom.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 26, 2005)

Hey, great gift syscom! Thanks! 
I didn't even get you a tie.


----------



## A6M3 (Dec 26, 2005)

That's Kermit Weeks B-26. There was an article on that B-26 in the January 1998 Air Classics.

And here is a link to Kermit's website.
http://www.fantasyofflight.com/aircraftpages/b26.htm

Eric


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 26, 2005)

Excellent pics..


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 26, 2005)

Superb...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 26, 2005)

Great pics.

The B-26 looks great. To me it has allways been a beautiful aircraft.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 26, 2005)

I keep looking at the pix I took head on. The short wing span and large diameter props are promenent. Its easy to see why an engine failure would be of concern to the pilot.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 3, 2006)

I will start off the new year by posting some pix of one of the finest restored B17G's around.

These were taken at Chino back in the 80's.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2006)

Nice pics syscom, beautiful warbird.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 6, 2006)

Its actually an LB-30, but it looks like a B24D.

This was Chino in 1984 or 1985


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice bird.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2006)

Nice pics! 8)


----------



## chris mcmillin (Apr 21, 2006)

The airplane in this post is a Bell P-63 Kingcobra. It is a different airplane than a P-39 Airacobra.

Chris...


syscom3 said:


> Notice that the P39 has a 4 bladed prop. Also, the pilot sits ahead of the wing. Visibility must be really good.


----------



## chris mcmillin (Apr 21, 2006)

You have some great shots here. 
This airplane was Howard Hughes executive transport (well, one of them) that he flew around for a while. It was later sold to Mr. Daly, the founder and owner of World Airways. He died and it was sold off, but I don't know where it is now. It was a very good looking airplane.


syscom3 said:


> Here is the only pix in my collection of a B-23. I'm guessing it was 1984.
> 
> I suppose I might be the only person here in the forum thats seen one of them fly. I should drink a Budweiser over that astounding revelation!


----------



## chris mcmillin (Apr 21, 2006)

What is cool here is that the P-39 Little Sir Echo is a static display painted to look airworthy. It was put together using parts from the David Tallichet expedition to Alaska in the early seventies. He returned the Airacobra's as well as Martin Marauder's. 
Mr. Weeks' Marauder was purchased from David Tallichet in airworthy condition as well as his B-24.



syscom3 said:


> A couple of crappy pics of two different P39's at Chino, again in 1984.
> 
> Notice one of them has a four bladed prop. I dont know if this was a Reno racer at one time.
> 
> ...


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 22, 2006)

Excellent info chris...


----------

